# Has anybody else tried tepezcohuite before?



## melissakecken (May 30, 2011)

Original Thread Title: COULD THIS BE THE WONDER PRODUCT WE ALL HAVE BEEN WAITING FOR??

*Hi All,*

*I just want to let you in about a new item that I found and I find it to BE AMAZING!! And it is used for almost EVERY area of the body and is like a MIRACLE to ME!! *

*It is called TEPEZCOHUITE!! *

*You can do a google search on it and also Ebay sellers sell it!!*

*It is GREAT for SKIN!! *

*It is used to fight wrinkles, acne, dandruff, rosacea, it heals wounds, and it is used in hospitals for wound care, and especially used on BURN VICTIMS!! *

*This stuff is AMAZING!! And it has been around for SO LONG!! *

*I would LOVE to hear from anyone who has tried it and also hear about their experience about it also!!*

*It does look kind of like motor oil and has a weird antiseptic smell, but to me the things it does totally is worth it!! *

*I LOVE THIS STUFF!! *

*So I hope that you all will check it out and try it!! *

*This maybe the new MIRACLE CREAM!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

*XoXo, Melissa  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*
 

Mod Edit: I adjusted the title of the thread to be a bit more descriptive of what the thread was supposed to be about.  Also didn't want to make it sound like this was the announcement of a proven "wonder product" as experience my differ amongst different users.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks, Annelle


----------



## Dragonfly (May 30, 2011)

According to wikipedia:

_*Mimosa tenuiflora*_ (*Jurema*, *Tepezcohuite*) is a perennial evergreen tree or shrub native to the northeastern region of Brazil (ParaÃ­ba, Rio Grande do Norte, CearÃ¡, Pernambuco, Bahia) and found as far north as southern Mexico (Oaxaca and coast of Chiapas). It is most often found in lower altitudes, but it can be found as high as 1000 m.

Medicinal uses

The Mayans of Mexico have used roasted _Mimosa tenuiflora_ "tepezcohuite" bark to treat lesions of the skin for over a thousand years.

Powdered tepezcohuite bark contains large amounts (16%) of tannins, which act as an astringent, making the skin stop bleeding. This helps protect the body from infection, while the skin builds new protective tissue. It also contains three kinds of steroid, which have an anti-inflammatory effect.

Tannins in the bark diminish capillary permeability. It contains antioxidant flavonoids.

_Mimosa tenuiflora_ "tepezcohuite" proved vital in the treatment of some of the 5000 burn victims in the aftermath of a series of liquid petroleum gas explosions at a huge facility located near Mexico City in San Juan Ixhuatepec (San Juanico), November 19, 1984. It was also used to treat victims of a large 1985 earthquake in Mexico. Powder from the bark has a 2-3 hour pain killing effect on the skin. Bark powder causes skin to regenerate fully in a matter of weeks. The results and some mechanisms thereof have been confirmed in the laboratory. Tepezcohuite is used to treat acne, psoriasis and herpes.

Extensive research has been performed in labs in Mexico, Canada and the United Kingdom. It is now used in commercial hair and skin products for rejuvenating skin.

The bark is known to be rich in tannins, saponins, alkaloids, lipids, phytosterols, glucosides, xylose, rhamnose, arabinose, lupeol, methoxychalcones and kukulkanins. _In vitro_ studies have shown three times more bacteriocidal activity on bacterial cultures than streptomycin, and it works to some degree _in vivo_.

In addition to the above effects, tepezcohuite may protect and stimulate the generation of collagen and "elastina," as well as providing protecting flavonoids and hyaluronic acid, a building block for tissue regeneration.

Treating traumatic injury
For traumatic injuries, tepezcohuite is believed to protect exposed bone and to help regenerate soft tissue. As mentioned before, it is an antiseptic. It is also used in the prevention of inflammation.

Treating venous leg ulcerations
_Mimosa tenuiflora_ has been shown to be very effective in treating venous leg ulcerations, a condition especially problematic for people with diabetes.

  Other
A tea made of the leaves and stem is used to treat tooth pain.

For cases of cough and bronchitis, a water extract (decoction) of _Mimosa tenuiflora_ is drunk.

 A handful of bark in one liter of water is used by itself or in a syrup. The solution is drunk until the symptoms subside.

...................................................................................................................................

It certainly sounds like it can be quite beneficial.

But with regard to wrinkles, or lack there of, I'm going to stick with Retin A.


----------



## melissakecken (May 30, 2011)

Dear Dragonfly,

I appreciate that you have added the wikipedia description on here. But I posted this on here to see if anyone has used it beside Me?? And what they thought about it!! I do appreciate that you did add this though. I was hoping to actually see a reply to what you thought about it etc. So I look forward to hearing from others who hopefully have used it!! Or will try it!!


----------



## divadoll (May 30, 2011)

Actually I was glad Carolyn added this because I've never heard of it.  I'd have to look it up to see if it was worth trying or how it would be used if I was to try to find it.  Thanks for the heads up and the info.


----------



## melissakecken (May 30, 2011)

Yes like I had said I was also I am just excited to see if anyone has used this yet??


----------



## zadidoll (May 31, 2011)

You can pick up soap made from tepezcohuite at most Mexican grocery stores for under $5.


----------



## divadoll (May 31, 2011)

So, hows it working for you?


----------



## magosienne (May 31, 2011)

I've never heard of it.


----------



## melissakecken (May 31, 2011)

There is a Ebay store called Thank You Stan that sells alot of it and also the powder form!!

I also heard that Selma Hiyak ( not sure how to spell last name) is making a skin care line at CVS that has it in it and She has used it for YEARS!!


----------



## divadoll (May 31, 2011)

So how's it working for you?

Celebrity endorsements don't mean too much to me.



> Originally Posted by *melissakecken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There is a Ebay store called Thank You Stan that sells alot of it and also the powder form!!
> 
> I also heard that Selma Hiyak ( not sure how to spell last name) is making a skin care line at CVS that has it in it and She has used it for YEARS!!


----------



## melissakecken (Jun 1, 2011)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!! Only recently have I been having issues with my skin, I had 2 I guess you would call them sunspots?? And now they are gone!! I am SO GLAD!!! I have some health issues I am dealing with right now, Diabeties, Hoshimotos Disease, its a Thyroid disease that basically causes my thyroid to stop working and then attacks my immune system and it is hereditary, and also the specialist has told me that I may have Cushions Disease also, and I am only 37!! These have been really hard to deal with and I have been really down over this, plus I am gaining ALOT of weight like 7 pounds in a week, 15 pounds in 15 days etc!! So I am ballooning!! So at least I can have a nice complexion,lol!! I really do love this stuff!! I am waiting for my 2nd shipment to come, and I have a glow on my skin, and alot of people have actually stopped me in stores to ask me what i use, so I hope that this will help others also!! I know that celebrities dont really mean much when it comes to products, and they will do basically anything to make money, but SHE seems to be different. I have seen her alot on tv talk shows etc and shes really down to earth. I probably wont be buying the line shes going to have, since this stuff is like $10 and works great for me and also works great on scars and cuts, and I have a 13 yr old son who gets into ALOT so this helps also when he gets cuts and its helping actually to heal some scars he has had for over 6 years. So I am so excited for others to try this out!! I just love to see others happy and when I find something that actually works and is a great price, I LOVE TO SHARE!!


----------



## Darla (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow,  Melissakecken that was some post...I hope no one takes your !!!  off your keyboard ......jk


----------



## Eyesuphere (Jun 6, 2011)

Total lie and not a miracle cure if it's a herbal remedy.


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Jun 7, 2011)

I think I would like to try this cream.  Sounds like it could be very beneficial to me.  I heal so incredibly slowly and it sounds like it could help speed up recovery time.  That would be nice!  Also, I have a sun spot that I would love to have disappear. I also can use the compliments on glowing skin! I get compliments on my skin as is, but this cream can hurt. I can always use products that are taking action to prevent signs of aging/wrinkles. That is important to me now that I've hit my 30's.  I don't have any wrinkles at this time, other than my scowl lines.  LOL  Guess I should quit the scowling and smile instead.  I can feel my forhead scowling as I type this! LOL Sotp, smile! hahaha  I would love to find this product and try it out.  I'm off to search it out!


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Jun 9, 2011)

Well, I went off and searched out this cream/soap.  It all sounds great, the descriptions and what not.  It isn't very expensive, so I think it would be worth a try.  What could it hurt?  My 16yro son has terrible acne and the description of the product states that it helps cures acne and blackheads, as well as acne scarring.  So I found this stuff on Ebay and I think I will buy it and have my son try it at the very least.  He needs it worse than I do.  I don't get acne much at all since I got my clarisonic, but I do have some stretch marks that could use some fading.  I also have a sunspot/freckles to lighten.  Basically, I'm going to order both the soap and the cream/pomade.  I will write a review on it once I've received it and have given it a go for a while.  Keeping my fingers crossed that it will at least help out my son, but I hope it will work for my needs, too!  Keep on smiling!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Jun 18, 2011)

Well, the soap and pomade have arrived!  My son has terrible acne and he tried the soap and pomade for the first time tonight after his shower.  Keeping our fingers crossed that it does more good than harm!  Poor kid.  If this doesn't work, it's off to the dermatologist.  I will have to come back and report how well, or unwell, it works.  Will give it a couple of weeks before I report back, unless results are noticable prior to that point. Wishing him luck!  I'm trying the soap and pomade to try and get rid of or at least lighten up some stretch marks.  I also have dry skin bumps on my upper arms that I would like to get rid of, as well. So, I will also report back on how well it works for me, too. Wishing me luck, too!


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Jul 1, 2011)

Been about 2 weeks in and my son has noticably better clearing of acne!  He's very pleased with the soap and pomade and we are still giving it a go for at least a month to see how things go.  I sure hope this is the answer to the acne prayers! LOL


----------



## magosienne (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks for keeping us posted !


----------



## yeya1 (Aug 1, 2011)

yes I currently use this soap I adore the product I used to suffer from acne and this soap completely changed my face. Also my mom had brown spots all over her face, neck, and chest, which was damage from the sun, and this soap has almost completely vanished these brown spots. Her face looks completely different. It is true that it smells a little weird lol but only while you have it on, after you wash your face the smell goes away, another product that is also really good and cheap for acne is Queen Helene Mint Julep Masque. I've seen the soap on craglist for like $4. Really cheap and good...and the Mint Julep Masque is not more than $5 either at like walmart or any pharmacy...o yea the soap does dry your face but I use a face cream to even my face out...which turns out great


----------



## Deni Gashtilova (Aug 2, 2011)

Interresting thing


----------



## harvester (Jun 18, 2012)

Yes, I have tried this one http://www.tepezcohuite.co.uk/Tepezcohuite-pomade.htm in search of solution to my palm ekzem. Not sure if it was the increased frequency of application of a cream to my palm or this cream specifically, but in a surprising couple of days there is a significant improvement! 

So far, I can only recomend it. Got it via UK ebay.


----------



## Nelly Leyva (Mar 11, 2013)

Fortunately I'm Mexican and living in Mexico lol, and I got many tepezcohuite creams for cheap!! I've been using it for 2 or 3 weeks now and my acne and bleamishes are definitely clearing up! My skin feels so smooth now. I had a lot of red sports caused by acne and now they're fading. No matter how much foundation I used, my red spots would show anyway, but now they're almost unnoticeable!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And my very unlucky skin had a little of eczema too. The skin on my cheeks, my eyelids and a little of my forehead looked like it was peeling off, and now not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> seriously, this is a very good cream!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## krazeysalvi (May 21, 2013)

I know this may seem a little out of the ordinary but, I must admit that because of this Tepezcohuite Remedy, I am alive today!!!! on August 25, 2005 my apartment caught on fire, with me in it. I was only 13 years old. One week before starting my freshman year. I was the only one of my familt memebers trapped in the fire. When a fireman, finally carried me out. I was very much burned. From my face to stomach. When I woke up i had to realize that I wouldn't be the same. I was covered in 3 degree burns. The worst place in my body was my face. My brothers described me as Freddy Kruger.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But my grandmother, traveled to Mexico and bought the remedy Tepezcohuite. She came back and my mother scrapped the dead skin off of me and covered me with the Power all over my burn marks. Thanks to this I am alive today. I hated seeing myself in the mirror. I was to the point that i wanted to commit suicide. I was so thankful for my grandmother and mom for not taking the doctors word for it, who had told them that I was going to be scared forever. It took about 2 weeks for new skin to come in, even though it was redish, everyone at school just thought i had really rosy cheeks without them knowing what I had gone through. Today at 21 years old I have no scars whatsoever. My husband doesn't even know what I went through as a Teenager. This remedy is great. and it works MIRACLES!!!!


----------



## ablie (May 22, 2013)

Hey doll. I read your post about the tepezcohuite cream and I've been using it for years. I absolutely love love it. I read your post about your diagnosis, well let me tell you something I was told about "sangre de drago" (dragons blood) its not really dragons blood. Lol! But its from the same family as tepezcohuite, its the fluid that oozes when this tree branches are cut. It is very hard to find. My mother in law brings it from Guatemala. And has a lot of healing.i strongly recommend it, its a red dark fluid looks like blood. Well if u take 10 drops mixed with water for 3 weeks, it will help with a lot of illnesses. Check with your doctor. I used it on my face for wrinkles I'm 34, when it dries out like crusty like, then I add the tepezcohuite cream. Sleep on it and the next day I just lightly put tepezcohuite cream and dab the excess oil and wear it under my make up. Hope this helps, blessings


----------



## ablie (May 22, 2013)

I have eczema around my eyes and both remedies have worked tremendously. As for my wrinkles... Well.. What wrinkles. The tepezcohuite cream is the best, I started using it after i read salma hayeks article. And totally trusted that it would work, when I was a teenager I had bad acne and my mama gave me some tepezcohuite. Over the years I forgot about it until I read that article about salmas nana. I'm Mexicana and i totally love herbal remedies, I was raised with all that stuff and proud to say, it works. I've seen it at WalMart years ago, but haven't lately. It truly is the best face cream for me, I say no more expensive creams for me. Thanks to my mama, mama knows best.


----------



## ablie (May 22, 2013)

You can buy it on Amazon, or any Mexican store for like $3. Its good and cheap, that's the best part of it.


----------



## ablie (May 22, 2013)

> I have eczema around my eyes and both remedies have worked tremendously. As for my wrinkles... Well.. What wrinkles. The tepezcohuite cream is the best, I started using it after i read salma hayeks article. And totally trusted that it would work, when I was a teenager I had bad acne and my mama gave me some tepezcohuite. Over the years I forgot about it until I read that article about salmas nana. I'm Mexicana and i totally love herbal remedies, I was raised with all that stuff and proud to say, it works. I've seen it at WalMart years ago, but haven't lately. It truly is the best face cream for me, I say no more expensive creams for me. Thanks to my mama, mama knows best


----------



## amandagreen (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ablie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You can buy it on Amazon, or any Mexican store for like $3. Its good and cheap, that's the best part of it.


 Well, whether it works or not its definitely not going to break the bank to try it out.

I am all into experimenting (if you can buy it on amazon it's probably not going to kill me), so this one is going onto my list of things I am going to give a shot!

Thanks for the suggestion...


----------



## flygirl0407 (Sep 13, 2015)

melissakecken said:


> Original Thread Title: COULD THIS BE THE WONDER PRODUCT WE ALL HAVE BEEN WAITING FOR??
> 
> *Hi All,*
> 
> ...


I see this is a older thread but I just made my own tepezcohuite serum so far its looking good....just want to know if you have any new coments on the stuff.... thanks lisa


----------

